# Fake GPUs Help Guide. Please Stop buying them



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

All those who go online and buy a 1050/ Ti that is non branded, let alone 960, 750, 730 etc or ATI/AMD cards from China are asking for getting a bogus card.

I'm just going to say this, Stop buying them and buy Cards from the AIC/AIB Lists.

AMD/Nvidia
Asus, AsRock, Biostar, Gigabyte, MSI.

AMD
AMD, HIS, PowerColor/TUL, Sapphire, Visiontek, Yeston, XFX.

Nvidia
Nvidia, EVGA, Galaxy/Galax/KFA, Gainward/Palit, Zotac

The best thing to do is send the fake card back for money back as they are pretty much worthless in any games today.

Otherwise use them as a troubleshooting card for a system suspected of not POSTing.

These are the Examples of Fake 1050, 960, 730 cards

If you insist on restoring the card, majority have GF116 or GF106 gpu die which are either 450 GTS or GTX 550/550Ti.

Follow directions.

Verify what video outputs you have physically on the card. DVI, HDMI, VGA, DP

Pull heatsink off card, verify gpu die you have and what memory chips you have-Samsung, Hynix, Micron, Elpida, Infineon/Qimonda.

You must verify the memory on the card by brand, capacity. The model info on the chips will tell you in Gb which is Gigabits/Gibibits, go on a search engine and look for DataSheets/Spec Sheets for your memory model. Count the chips front to back of card as they are typically clam shelled.

To find the total Capacity in GB of your card

If 1 chip is:
1 Gb it equals 0.125 GB
2 Gb it equals 0.250 GB

You then multiply by the actual amount of chips on the card so
0.125 GB x4 chips= 512 MB or 0.5 GB
0.125 GB x8 chips = 1024 MB or 1.0 GB

Etc.

Once you know how much memory the gpu has click one of the following links and just adjust it for memory amount.

Please ensure to review the bios details for what memory size and brand is contained and video ports, the bios must match your card in those ways otherwise it may brick.

Warning- 550ti clock speeds are higher and may not be controllable with the fake card heatsinks, could damage the gpu die and memory.

Verified bios GTS 450








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Verified GTX 550 Ti








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Unverified GTS 450 Bios








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GTS 450 1024MB








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GTS 450








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GTX 550 Ti








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GTX 550 Ti








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GTX 550








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Download 1 of these tools for flashing









						NVIDIA NVFlash with Board Id Mismatch Disabled (v5.590.0) Download
					

This is a patched version of NVIDIA's NVFlash.   On Turing cards, NVFlash no longer allows overriding of the "board ID mismatch" message through comm




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						NVIDIA NVFlash with Certificate Checks Bypassed (v5.287) Download
					

This modified version of NVFlash lets you flash a modified BIOS to your NVIDIA graphics card.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## oobymach (Jul 12, 2021)

Problem is they're Everywhere now, newegg, ebay, and the cards often look legit and are priced like the real thing. It's become a real buyer beware market for gpu's. 

You should post here with a thread like "should I buy this gpu", most of us can spot them immediately, it will save you from a later thread called "help me find a bios for this fake card"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Problem is they're Everywhere now, newegg, ebay, and the cards often look legit and are priced like the real thing. It's become a real buyer beware market for gpu's.
> 
> You should post here with a thread like "should I buy this gpu", most of us can spot them immediately, it will save you from a later thread called "help me find a bios for this fake card"


I know what legit heatsinks are for current cards, all the fakes use a Galaxy/Gigabyte/ heatsink from the 400/600 series

Simple enough if someone buys an asus card and it doesnt look like what was advertised, it should be returned and ebay, amazon have protection in place as long as you dont use a wire transfer/bank to bank.






						galaxy geforce gt 640 at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## siryoink (Jul 15, 2021)

The problem is people thinking, as I initially did, that you can just find a bios that will work for it. That's not true.  Most of these are custom boards using some memory chips with oddball timings on them.  Some have a different chip revision than the real card used.

The only real way to fix them is to modify the BIOS that came with them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 15, 2021)

siryoink said:


> The problem is people thinking, as I initially did, that you can just find a bios that will work for it. That's not true. Most of these are custom boards using some memory chips with oddball timings on them. Some have a different chip revision than the real card used.
> 
> The only real way to fix them is to modify the BIOS that came with them.


the Problem is people are not Thinking  >>>>> they are just assuming that their mistake can be fixed

If you have bought a fake then i can probably assume you also lack the knowledge to repair the Card.

Thanks to eidairaman1 for all  the effort he puts into helping these people often with little thanks for his effort's.

Don't Buy Second hand cards off of online market places >>>(your more than lightly be ripped off).
If you have to buy a Second hand Card buy from a local and vist their house so you know where they live
Take a copy of GPUz >>>https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/
on a flash drive ( It does not need to be installed on a system it will run as a stand alone program from the flash drive.
Go Back later with the Cash/cheque after you have tested card and verifed its what is actually for sale.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 16, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Thanks to eidairaman1 for all  the effort he puts into helping these people often with little thanks for his effort's.


Amen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

siryoink said:


> The problem is people thinking, as I initially did, that you can just find a bios that will work for it. That's not true.  Most of these are custom boards using some memory chips with oddball timings on them.  Some have a different chip revision than the real card used.
> 
> The only real way to fix them is to modify the BIOS that came with them.


Not always the case, majority have been 450s, sometimes 560s,it all depends on the memory array snd chips used. Also unless if memory timings are at a very loose speed the cards can boot, if too tight they wont.


----------



## siryoink (Jul 16, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not always the case


*Most, certainly not all.

I have a 7670m and two 450/1050ti's fixed by editing the BIOS.  The 7670m from what I can tell never existed on a real board.  Only mod for it was to report 1gb instead of 4gb.  The 450s I believe didn't work with any other bios bc the Hynix chips that were on them had different timings than ones used on actual cards.  It's also possible they were binned as failed/reject cards.   They were severely underclocked at 600/700.  I brought them back close to stock but mine are running 725/850 when stock is 783/902.

Just saying it is possible to fix them without having to do guesswork.  Dump the bios, edit correct values,then re-flash.


----------



## xrror (Jul 16, 2021)

Every time I see a VGA port on a card advertised as a generation too new to have an integrated DAC... =(



Spoiler: Extended Drunken Rant



What really kills me is okay, the "ghost shift" people who make these fake cards - they have the skills to make these franken cards post, but if they just went the last bit to actually have them not crash, I think they'd have a killer market opportunity. If they sold these cards for say, $45 shipped and they actually worked - I think they'd be able to make a legit killing selling these cards. I'd buy 3 right now, just to have some UEFI compliant beater/test cards that heck - I know people who are still playing WoW on gen2 Intel integrated graphics (Sandy Bridge). These cards would be a legit upgrade for them ... if they actually didn't crash =(



2nd Rant: It also has made it pretty horrible to find legit GTX 960 (or 950, OR 750 / 750Ti... Radeon side finding 7xxx or newer ugh) cause the fakes flood the ebay listings - uuughh.


----------



## siryoink (Jul 17, 2021)

As I tear into how these work more, I've came across something interesting.  The "drivers cd" these all come with feature a modified .inf file that detects the fake hardware id (1C82) they inserted to all these cards.  That ID then hijacks Section088 of the install file, normally dedicated to hardware ID 1D52.  This tricks it into installing a different driver, but labeling it "Geforce 1050 Ti" in device manager.  

So, what driver is it actually installing?  A Geforce MX250 driver, displaying in device manager as a 1050 Ti, running on a 450/550 chip.  And surprise, that's not stable.  SMH.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 17, 2021)

xrror said:


> 2nd Rant: It also has made it pretty horrible to find legit GTX 960 (or 950, OR 750 / 750Ti... Radeon side finding 7xxx or newer ugh) cause the fakes flood the ebay listings - uuughh.



Ebay isn't really the issue here. They'll refund the buyer pretty quickly in cases like this and ban the seller.

The issue is people buying stuff off of obvious junk sites and then coming here complaining that the card doesn't work and asking for a miracle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

siryoink said:


> *Most, certainly not all.
> 
> I have a 7670m and two 450/1050ti's fixed by editing the BIOS.  The 7670m from what I can tell never existed on a real board.  Only mod for it was to report 1gb instead of 4gb.  The 450s I believe didn't work with any other bios bc the Hynix chips that were on them had different timings than ones used on actual cards.  It's also possible they were binned as failed/reject cards.   They were severely underclocked at 600/700.  I brought them back close to stock but mine are running 725/850 when stock is 783/902.
> 
> Just saying it is possible to fix them without having to do guesswork.  Dump the bios, edit correct values,then re-flash.



I just look up the bios version anymore


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 20, 2021)

what, they got good at swapping and re-balling chips and all that bios editing for mining no wonder not all the cards are fake china's


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 20, 2021)

fake video cards have been around for more than a decade


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 20, 2021)

also its a display of developer neglect... they really don't know what to do or where to start...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 20, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Go Back later with the Cash/cheque after you have tested card and verifed its what is actually for sale


99% of the time its Cash and Carry, if the seller doesnt let you do testing at time of sale, it usually means its faulty, fake or a flat out scam. Ebay is the worst when it comes to defining what is fake and what isnt, its all about the wording on the sale page at the time of purchase. Which is why the schmucks that think they are getting a good deal tend  to bent over a barrel a little too often.

There is an ancient proverb created during the time of the Pharaohs of Egypt : If it looks like its too good of a deal, it probably is safe to say its junk.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Now if idiots would stop buying them...


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 23, 2021)

another way is just to do a quick research before buying the gpu they saw, 
google brand name, check official website, match the picture more often they are not the gpu advertised
also check the msrp if the price is much lower than the price its too good to be true..


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 28, 2021)

A lot of counterfeiters prey on the poorly educated persons which are all too common around with world


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> A lot of counterfeiters prey on the poorly educated persons which are all too common around with world



Its why fake cards should be reported


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2021)

And I'm just goin to piggyback on this and say, please stop paying double for cards


----------



## ixi (Jul 29, 2021)

Stop buying fake gpus, ffs people, are you nuuuuuuuuumb?

Kappa.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 30, 2021)

I am now expert enough to spot fakes immediately so I now post photos galore of such items on my site for my readers


----------



## Candor (Jul 30, 2021)

If it's got a VGA port, run away.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> I am now expert enough to spot fakes immediately so I now post photos galore of such items on my site for my readers


Its the heatsink.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jul 31, 2021)

I look at the entire card, heat sink and even the bracket

fake pascal cards with VGA are a real giveaway


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 1, 2021)

SLI fingers are a give away.


----------



## qubit (Aug 1, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> All those who go online and buy a1050/ Ti that is non branded, let alone 960 etc or ATI/AMD cards from China are asking for getting a bogus card.
> 
> I'm just going to say this, Stop buying them and buy Cards from the AIC/AIB Lists.
> 
> ...


Yup, I'll second this. I see threads about these crap cards on here a lot lately and I just roll my eyes. 

There wouldn't be a market for them if there weren't suckers to buy them. Don't be a sucker and follow eidairaman1's advice instead.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Im not seeing them as much now which is good. I mean they are either 450 gt, 560 with 1 or 2GB ram.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 2, 2021)

Many fake cards are obsolete Fermi cards repackaged as Maxwell or Pascal to fool unsuspecting persons


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Many fake cards are obsolete Fermi cards repackaged as Maxwell or Pascal to fool unsuspecting persons



Yup gf 116 or 106


----------



## Shrek (Aug 2, 2021)

Are there any pictures to help people identify fake cards?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 2, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Are there any pictures to help people identify fake cards?


IDK can you take a picture of common sense? 


or look up 460/560 GT


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> SLI fingers are a give away.


Though there are some fake cards (GTS 450 ones) with no SLI fingers so you can't always count on that either.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 2, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> IDK can you take a picture of common sense?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> View attachment 211009



Use a search engine, punch in 1050ti, you will see black heatsink with green or blue sticker, the heatsink is like a Old Galaxy 640...

Too easy to spot a mile away.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 3, 2021)

Candor said:


> If it's got a VGA port, run away.


unless the card your trying to buy actually has vga


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> unless the card your trying to buy actually has vga


Problem solved








						NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Specs
					

NVIDIA GP107, 1392 MHz, 768 Cores, 48 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1752 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 3, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not all fake cards are 1050s


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> But not all fake cards are 1050s



Most have been here, I have seen some 960s that were fake.


----------



## Candor (Aug 21, 2021)

These fake cards have been around for years before covid. That's not the cause.

It's just the usual "preying on those who don't want to spend much and are unaware of fakes being a thing".


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2021)

Candor said:


> These fake cards have been around for years before covid. That's not the cause.
> 
> It's just the usual "preying on those who don't want to spend much and are unaware of fakes being a thing".


Yup its sad


----------



## Candor (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow the guy who said these fake cards were caused by covid deleted his post?

Jeez dude. It's okay to be wrong, lol


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 22, 2021)

Candor said:


> Jeez dude. It's okay to be wrong, lol


Unless you're Bill Bright.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> Unless you're Bill Bright.


Yea TLNR


----------



## AleXXX666 (Aug 22, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> All those who go online and buy a1050/ Ti that is non branded, let alone 960 etc or ATI/AMD cards from China are asking for getting a bogus card.
> 
> I'm just going to say this, Stop buying them and buy Cards from the AIC/AIB Lists.
> 
> ...


just random "say hi" from good experience of Veineda GTX 750. not all cars are scam, veineda is ok maker.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

AleXXX666 said:


> just random "say hi" from good experience of Veineda GTX 750. not all cars are scam, veineda is ok maker.


Ok pull the card apart and see what die is on it along with what memory.

Fyi its fake 1050TIs. I'm talking about or fake 960s, 730s etc

These are fake cards




Even the brand of your card uses the above heatsink, so I wouldn't trust them either


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 22, 2021)

If a card in 2021 or 2020 has VGA-Port it's Fake...


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> It is great to have pictures of fake cards; really helps.


Indeed. VGA - Port = on a Card (except on Low Profile ones) in this Age are Fake


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> It is great to have pictures of fake cards; really helps.


A general search of chinese 1050 brings that card up, the sticker could be blue too


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2021)

Candor said:


> Wow the guy who said these fake cards were caused by covid deleted his post?
> 
> Jeez dude. It's okay to be wrong, lol


That post came from a Spammer

As for the rest, don't bait someone else on here because I will shut this thread down in a heartbeat


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

bogmali said:


> That post came from a Spammer
> 
> As for the rest, don't bait someone else on here because I will shut this thread down in a heartbeat


I need to update my initial message with the picture of a fake card i found


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Indeed. VGA - Port = on a Card (except on Low Profile ones) in this Age are Fake


AMD dropped analog support since R9 290 series and Nvidia dropped it since 1080. I saw a Zotac GT 1030 with VGA connector but they've probably added a DAC on the board themselves, as GT 1030s have normally DVI-D (if they have DVI).

So yeah, a card with a VGA connector is without a doubt an old card which has just a fake bios and being sold as a newer card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Here is another heatsink used.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Here is another heatsink used.View attachment 213860


That's another thing. Some companies will use other's heatsink for profit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> That's another thing. Some companies will use other's heatsink for profit


These are a guarantee the cards are fake today, no card since R 9 series in 2013/14 has had VGA.

Look at the AIB/AIC partner info and you will see no legit card as of late have those heatsinks along with the 1050 ti, 960, 730. they appear to be 640s and older...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I need to update my initial message with the picture of a fake card i found


 Editing unlocked


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> These are a guarantee the cards are fake today, no card since R 9 series in 2013/14 has had VGA.
> 
> Look at the AIB/AIC partner info and you will see no legit card as of late have those heatsinks along with the 1050 ti, 960, 730. they appear to be 640s and older...


I'm not taking about AMD. I see some videos see fake NVidia cards


----------



## maxfly (Aug 23, 2021)

Changing the title to 
"How To Spot A Fake GPU" 
or something to that effect would likely get alot more attention from those that need it. As is, they probably don't see the information here.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 23, 2021)

Do you think these are recycled GPUs? Don't they recycle old chipsets and slap them on new motherboards as well? If they are recycled, I could see them downclocking them to get them working stable, espcially if they were pulled from dead recycled cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I'm not taking about AMD. I see some videos see fake NVidia cards



I used the R9 as a base line.



Darmok N Jalad said:


> Do you think these are recycled GPUs? Don't they recycle old chipsets and slap them on new motherboards as well? If they are recycled, I could see them downclocking them to get them working stable, espcially if they were pulled from dead recycled cards.



No these are just old recycled cards


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I used the R9 as a base line.


Does that mean that there are faked amd cards?
I dident think they exsited because they are a much smaller brand 
and the kind of people they are targetting wont go amd


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Changing the title to
> "How To Spot A Fake GPU"
> or something to that effect would likely get alot more attention from those that need it. As is, they probably don't see the information here.



Seems alot give a story about how they were ripped off but then want to make the card work so it seems to me they intentionally bought the card knowing its a fake. I like your thought and I may just make this a help guide that has all info necessary to flash and that would reduce the work load of fixing these fake cards. But it seems ebay amazon, newegg, ali express, craigslist need to be reported on for allowing false products on their markets.



Isaac` said:


> Does that mean that there are faked amd cards?
> I dident think they exsited because they are a much smaller brand
> and the kind of people they are targetting wont go amd



Yes there are, very far and few between though,they are typically mobility gpus attached to a pcie card and not a mxm card


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 23, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes there are, very far and few between though,they are typically mobility gpus attached to a pcie card and not a mxm card


Intresting 
So stuff like the mobile hd 5000 seires
plasterd onto a desktop pcb?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Intresting
> So stuff like the mobile hd 5000 seires
> plasterd onto a desktop pcb?


I saw 1 a few months ago, i think it might be even in the R7 series too. Yes thats correct. Dont get me wrong the mobile parts work well as desktop parts but only if they were honorably advertised for what they are lol



bogmali said:


> Editing unlocked


Im making a guide for all these fakers lol


----------



## maxfly (Aug 23, 2021)

Excellent idea, it will go a long way in helping thwart the losers peddling this junk. Kudos!


----------



## AleXXX666 (Aug 29, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> If a card in 2021 or 2020 has VGA-Port it's Fake...


produced in 2020 or just old card in 2020 lmfao....


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 29, 2021)

AleXXX666 said:


> produced in 2020 or just old card in 2020 lmfao....


I mean one company can have VGA but my question is uhh why? Unless it's for say business related


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

I will no longer be assisting those with fake cards, they need to just return them.









						Fake 4GB AMD R7 350,Need a fix for firmware
					

I've got a fake r7 350 4gb,that crashes on literally any game I play,or anything I do on this computer,is there any fix? Since I can't really upgrade my GPU for now.  I've tried flashing via Atiflash,and with help from this...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If they don't they will be SOL


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm not sure if this video was linked before, but I've just found it, and would say it's a must-watch.

I've started to see an increasing number of "I've got a fake GPU, what do I do with it?" type threads lately, so I felt like I had to share this. My answer to the question is "throw it in the bin, and buy something proper" every single time. If I see another thread, I won't comment, just link this thread/video instead.

People, please, for the love of God, don't buy fake GPUs, regardless of how much you're saving on them! They're dangerous for your PCs, irresponsible money decisions, and you're supporting an industry that shouldn't even exist. Do your research on the product you want, and buy only from approved retailers (no, Aliexpress and Wish.com don't count). The extra you're spending on a legitimate card is nothing compared to the potential damage a fake one can cause to your system.

Here's the video:


----------



## Shrek (Sep 17, 2021)

Losing the mother board is scary as hell


----------



## maxfly (Sep 17, 2021)

Unfortunately this forum and thread are the last resort. In other words its to late for the majority of people seeking help. They have no recourse thru the predatory sellers and or didn't use a cc to do a charge back. So here they are learning the hard way that the internet can be a bad place.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm not sure if this video was linked before, but I've just found it, and would say it's a must-watch.
> 
> I've started to see an increasing number of "I've got a fake GPU, what do I do with it?" type threads lately, so I felt like I had to share this. My answer to the question is "throw it in the bin, and buy something proper" every single time. If I see another thread, I won't comment, just link this thread/video instead.
> 
> ...


Its a sob story, they have info needed from here.

If i really needed a display adapter i would just buy a few budget gpus for troubleshooting.


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> AMD dropped analog support since R9 290 series and Nvidia dropped it since 1080. I saw a Zotac GT 1030 with VGA connector but they've probably added a DAC on the board themselves, as GT 1030s have normally DVI-D (if they have DVI).
> 
> So yeah, a card with a VGA connector is without a doubt an old card which has just a fake bios and being sold as a newer card.



English, Minglish issues!?  "Dropped support* since*" means what exactly, what does the word "since" do there?
Please note AMD dropped driver updates for both the older R7/R9 200 series, as well as *newer 300 series*. This makes RX 400 series the oldest one to still get future driver updates. 
So, your "since" wording makes no sense - you likely meant to say AMD dropped support for AMD Radeon Series 300 *and prior. *(which is not the same thing with what you said)

RE Nvidia side, do you mean GeForce 1080 still gets driver updates (i.e. is included), or it is now excluded? Please clarify.
Also, not everybody will know what GPU models followed after 1080, so you should mention that detail too.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> *since*" means what exactly, what does the word "since" do there?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> English, Minglish issues!?  "Dropped support* since*" means what exactly, what does the word "since" do there?
> Please note AMD dropped driver updates for both the older R7/R9 200 series, as well as *newer 300 series*. This makes RX 400 series the oldest one to still get future driver updates.
> So, your "since" wording makes no sense - you likely meant to say AMD dropped support for AMD Radeon Series 300 *and prior. *(which is not the same thing with what you said)
> 
> ...


I'm not a native English speaker or what the fuck you are complaining?


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2021)

Really!? So all of 200, 300, 400 and even current 6000 series are dropped and won't get new versions?! Nice joke. 

Jill Valentine - and neither am I. Please note your post lacks the basic clarity it needs - it should be clear that AMD Radeon Series 200 and 300 are *both* dropped, but not 400 and newer.
On Nvidia GeForce side, you lack clarity too - I have no idea what comes after Nvidia 1080, for example.
​


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> Really!? So all of 200, 300, 400 and even current 6000 series are dropped and won't get new versions?! Nice joke.


Can you reply to my previous post? So my English sucks and why you had to highlight that?

IMO in TPU we all are friends, no matter of our location or skills of English.


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2021)

No, I just want your post be clear and understandable.
If not, it is useless and confusing.

I do not have issues with your English, only with the meaning of the post -- I know not everyone in the world can know English well (or French, German/etc languages). 

P4-630 -- sorry, wrong answer.​I was asking what the word "since" does in his text, not the general meaning of the word.​

​


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> No, I want your post be clear and understandable. If not, it is useless and confusing.


You are missing the point of TPU community, it's not about wanting to be an English teacher.

I could say my opinion but I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2021)

Okay, if you or somebody else wants to elaborate and explain this correctly, so that any random member reading this thread will be able to understand, they are welcome to do so. 
If not, we leave it be.

EDIT: By the way, I do not want to be a teacher - of English, or anything else - as I would be a horrible teacher, lacking the patience required.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> Okay, if you or somebody else wants to elaborate and explain this correctly, so that any random member reading this thread will be able to understand, they are welcome to do so.
> If not, we leave it be.


Yeah, my point is that this forum is more like a community and we don't pick on others if someone says something wrong etc.

I guess U get the message? =)


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 29, 2021)

Stop the language arguments... take it to PMs.
Stay on topic.
If there is a problem, report it, DO NOT carry on the off-topic drama!

A couple of quotes from the Guidelines/Rules:


> *Reporting and complaining*
> All posts and private messages have a "report post" button on the bottom of the post, click it when you feel something is inappropriate. Do not use your report as a "wild card invitation" to go back and add to the drama and therefore become part of the problem.





> *Behavior that is inappropriate/should be reported*
> Insulting other forum members (calling someone names makes you look stupid anyways).
> Racist, hateful, toxic, and otherwise demeaning comments will not be tolerated; whether meant as a joke or not.
> Non-constructive criticism of a person's English language abilities.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> Okay, *if you or somebody else wants to elaborate and explain this correctly*, so that any random member reading this thread will be able to understand, they are welcome to do so.
> If not, we leave it be.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I do not want to be a teacher - of English, or anything else - as I would be a horrible teacher, lacking the patience required.


I have a Bachelor's degree in English, and @Jill Valentine's post was perfectly clear and understandable to me. "Since the R9 290" means anything released after the R9 290. Better?


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2021)

No, this is not better.
Both AMD Radeon 200 as well as 300 Series are no longer supported in new drivers updates, so saying that would be grammatically correct but factually wrong.
One better way would be say "Series 300 and prior" or "Series 300 and older".  (which includes series 200 too)
Of course, having in mind that 200 and 300 series are *both* dropped -- older ones got dropped previously, not this year but earlier.

OR, if we want even better clarity and lack of ambiguity, maybe say it this way --"AMD Radeon Series 200 and 300" (no "since", "prior" or "after").

RE Nvidia, using GPU code names instead of those 1080 or other digits is better, I found this article on the topic:
*NVIDIA Officially Retiring Driver Support For Its Kepler GPUs on 31st August, Farewell GeForce 600/700 & First Titan Series Graphics Cards*








						NVIDIA Officially Retiring Driver Support For Its Kepler GPUs on 31st August, Farewell GeForce 600/700 & First Titan Series Graphics Cards
					

NVIDIA is going to retire driver support for its Kepler GPU architecture and Widows 7/8/8.1 operating systems on the 31st of August.




					wccftech.com
				




Has useful info on Windows OS versions to be dropped too.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 29, 2021)

Naki said:


> No, this is not better.
> Both AMD Radeon 200 as well as 300 Series are no longer supported in new drivers updates, so saying that would be grammatically correct but factually wrong.
> One better way would be say "Series 300 and prior" or "Series 300 and older".  (which includes series 200 too)
> (of course, having in mind that 200 and 300 series are both dropped -- older ones got dropped previously, not this year but earlier)
> ...


1. What does driver support have to do with analogue (VGA) display outputs?
2. What difference does using GPU codenames instead of actual product names make?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 29, 2021)

Just had to poke the bull and keep on about grammar/English/etc.
Thread is going off topic into other areas.
Closed/Locked


----------

